# Sigma Corporation’s new Mount Conversion Service enables lens use across camera



## xps (Aug 1, 2013)

Found on dpreview:

http://www.dpreview.com/news/2013/08/01/sigma-us-announces-mount-conversion-service-for-recent-global-vision-lenses

"Sigma has announced a 'Mount Conversion Service' for any of its recent 'Global Vision' lenses - a paid-for service designed to reduce the uncertainty of changing camera systems. The company says it will charge between $80 and $250, plus shipping costs, depending on the specific lens. The Global Vision range currently includes seven lenses - from the huge 120-30mm F2.8 DG OS Sport for full-frame DSLRs, down to the 19mm F2.8 DN Art for Micro Four Thirds. The company has also extended the warranties on all new products to four years."


----------



## crasher8 (Aug 1, 2013)

Now all those who threaten to switch can do so and with less expense!


----------

